# Cómo manipular los datos grabados en un ISD1420 con un pic



## Mauricio (Jul 14, 2005)

Que tal, espero puedan ayudarme. 

No soy ingeniero ni afín en electrónica, pero necesito saber como puedo grabar en ves de un Cd o reproductor de mp3, en alguna tarjeta o chip, algo similar a lo que hacen las contestadoras de teléfono. 

En  resumen necesito enterarme donde consigo una tarjeta de audio y reproductor de la misma, “pero que no sea para una computadora”.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 14, 2005)

El circuito para un Digital Voice Recorder lo puedes ver en este enlace:

http://personal3.iddeo.es/ea3qp/parrot.html

El modulo ya armado lo puedes conseguir en muchos lugares como por ejemplo:

http://www.ariston.es/ing/catalogoConsulta.aspx?DropDownListCategorias=259

http://www.todoelectronica.com/Adokit/adokit6.htm

http://www.isesatv.com/ecomerce/c139.html


----------



## Nacho (Jul 19, 2005)

Para grabar tanto tiempo necesitas un dispositivo que además comprima la información de sonido, por eso, lo mejor si buscas un dispositivo que grabe tanto tiempo es comprar el grabador digital y si el caso adaptarlo a la aplicación que necesitas.


----------



## seba1985 (Abr 18, 2006)

hola a todos...
me acabo de registrar porq me parecio interesante la pagina para armar cosas y q se yo...
y tambien porq necesitaba saber algunas cositas...
como dice el asunto necesito saver de algun circuito o alguna manera de armar un mini grabadorcito de voz...
no necesito q sea algo muy profecional...
y la cosa es q grabe algunos segundos... nose 10 seg mas o menos...

y por otro lado necesito un contador de 0 a 99, con un swich para incrementar y otro para disminuir... algo muy tranquilo es pero nose como hacerlo...
yo arme algo q no anda muy bien el tema es q cuando apreto el swich incrementa el numero muy rapido... igual fuera de eso anda mal ...
bueno nada mas ...
si me solucionan estos problemas seria un lujo...

sebas

pd: el contador es con 7 segmentos


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 20, 2006)

Para el grabador de voz puedes usar un ISD1000A o ISD1420 de windbond puedes encontrar su haja de datos en www.alldatasheet.com y ahí vienen los cicuitos de aplicación como grabación o reproducción, para tu contador lo que te está pasando son los famosos rebotes puedes solucionarlos con schmitt triggers.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 21, 2006)

seba1985 dijo:
			
		

> che soy re molesto ... ya lo se pero no puedo bajarme las hojas de datos de los ISD1000A o ISD1420
> como hago porq talves estoy haciendo mal...



Ya solucionó lo del rebote, pero será más cómodo si agrega un reloj que de los pulsos por si mismo (eso para el reloj) y para el selector pues ya le dieron un diagrama.

En cuánto al grabador de Voz este  es muy utilizado en kits supongo que debe ser sencillo de usar Steren vende un Kit por si le interesa es el APR9600, circuito grabador de voz graba 60 segundos.

Saludos


----------



## elsaky (Nov 14, 2006)

hola gente, tengo una duda, resulta que me regalaron una sirena para la alarma del coche y mucho no me gusta, el sonido es fuerte y esta bueno, lo que no me gusta es que despues de unos 10 segundos de sonido de sirena se escucha una vos que dice "auto robado, llame al 0800 ......" la pregunta es, hay forma de sacar esa vos y dejar que suene solo la sirena?


gracias de antemano


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2006)

la desarmaste? que micro tiene?, si tiene un holtek se puede programar con lo que quieras


----------



## elsaky (Dic 4, 2006)

hola capitanp, perdon por la demora, la desarme y encontre que tiene un integrado de 14 patas, dice lo siguiente



1420p                  
9938          ISD    
9E28006     
c5006  


si se puede hacer algo por favor avisame, gracias


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 19, 2006)

Primero creo que si se puede realizar algo  es que el integrado que ti mencionas es una memoria de voz, es solo reprogramarla,segundo, para confirmar mi primera afirmacion el integrado qeu mecionas en realizad debe tener 28 pines y el nombre comercual es simplemente isd1420, la hoja de datos la encuentras en 
http://isd.com/ 
por otra parte para rprogramar en el manual de la referencia qu buscas esta un plano para poder almacenar el mensaje que tu quieras, cuidado de no borrar  el segmento que quieres dejar, por otra parte al eliminar  el segmento que sobra o no te gusta va a quedar el espacio en blanco por lo cual la sirena sonará 10 seg y otros 10 seg estara en silencio y se repetirá l proceso, lo cual es feo.
Reomiento bscar un sonido parecido a la sirena y reprogramar. Cualquier duda con gusto responderé


----------



## elsaky (Dic 29, 2006)

hola gente, totalmente agradecido por las respuestas

les comento, entre al link y me encontre con este circuito http://www.winbond-usa.com/mambo/images/stories/BlockDiagrams/i1400appblock.gif
que supongo que es para poder grabar

estoy por armarlo y les voy a contar, estoy viendo la posibilidad de poner algun sonido mp3 que me guste, en breve les cuento como me fue

gracias por todo


----------



## EduCracker (Feb 21, 2007)

Disculpen por revivir un post muerto, pero toy interesao en esto... Solo tengo algunas dudillas... :
El circuito que ha posteao elsaky es para grabar la memoria de nuevo?:O....

2.- En méxico... cuanto costará mas o menos cada memoria en blanco?

3.- La memoria es reescribible y no hay limite tde escrituras?

4.- Para grabar las canciones desde el Pc conectaría la salida de las bocinas a donde va el micro en el diagrama?:O....

Se me pasaba... Cual es la duración maxima de las grabaciones en la 1400 y cual la duracion en el 1420P?  

Salu2 y desde ya, gracias.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 22, 2007)

Respondiendo:
1.El circuito de ELSAKY es para gabar la memoria completa, pero se puede grabar por segmentos, como lesdije en un post anterior, lo mejor es que bajen la hoja de datos de la pagina http://isd.com/  ,busquen la referencia y lean como funciona bien la memoria(sobra decir que la información esta en inglés)
2.En colombia vale alrrededor de $15000, osea como 5 US.
3. La memoria CREO que puede ser grabada alrededor de 100000 veces y si un mensaje esdejado guardado  estará en la memoria segun matematicamente por 100 años,confirmar en la hoja de datos.
4. EN teoria si, pero debes realziar multiples pruebas bajo diferentes intensidades desonido, recuerda que el microfono  tiene una salida de voltaje aprox de 30 mVp por lo cual conuna intensidad mayor el sonido alacenado quedará posiblemente saturado.
5. Para la 1400la duracion es  de 20 segundos o 30 no recuerdo.. pero hay modelos que graban hasta 4 o 5 minutos. y creo qeu al mismo precio y de la misma marca. como les digo la información esta en la pagina que les acabo de dar. Solo busquen. Suerte.


----------



## EduCracker (Feb 23, 2007)

Perfecto, colega Yamazaky1984... ya he montado ese circuito en el Proto y ha funcionado bien.... He preguntado a ustedes antes de buscar la información... y ese mismo dia he encontrado mucha, jejeje.... Gracias por la información y yo me montaré el proyesto.... como ultima duda :

Como podría evitar un zumbido que se escucha al grabar una nueva cancion en la memoria?... es un zumbido como de fuente...... se escucha al mismo volumen ya sea con el volumen bajo o alto en el PC...... es como si el voltaje del PC le afectara.... Tengo conectado el circuito a otra fuente de PC a la salida de los 5 volts...

Salu2 y espero pudieran darme un diagrama de un reproductor de el audio [solo reproductor] con loop del mensaje y para trabajar bajo 13.8V 10~30A. Salu2!!

PD: Esto es pa' hacer un Fondo Musical de CB. 

Estoy a su servicio.


----------



## EduCracker (Feb 26, 2007)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> hola paisano aki en mexico el integrado tiene un costo de 80 a 100 pesos esto es en el area metropolitana, no se si pueda linkear una tienda  electronica
> 
> la tiene se llama ag y la puedes encontrar en el google.
> 
> ...



Perdona... tu post no me habia aparecido... Gracias por el tip y a ver si hago un pedido de unas cuantas memorias .... Gracias!!!

PD: Ahora otro detalle :

Me he ensamblado el circuito de Grabador de voz con todas sus piezas correctas.... y quiero usarlo como grabador de memorias... pero no usando microfono... sino una salida de audio de la tarjeta de conido del PC..... pero al conectar el audio del pc..... se escucha un zumbido de fondo... como puedo recudirlo?:O.....

Ahgradezco de antemano su ayuda y atensión.....


----------



## SIMACS (Mar 27, 2008)

Aquí les dejo el PCB para que lo monten es un reproductor y grabador de audio voz, permite grabar desde un pc o directamente con un micrófono, solo deben llevar el dibujo a escala real imprimirlo y por la técnica de screem u otro método pasarlo a baquelita este circuito lo he probado con gran satisfacción ya que permite colocar varios mensajes con determinada dirección algo así:
DIR			mensaje
0000001000		Hola(voz/audio)
0000010000		Como(voz/Audio)
0000011000		Estas(voz/audio)

Yo comienzo a indicar las desde el bit 3 ya que los otros tres primeros son junto con los dos ultimosse usan para modos de trabajo especiales del chip ISD25120 según entiendo


----------



## DA_VINCI (Jul 3, 2009)

No se si he llegado tarde al tema pero de todas formas quiero hacer un aporte ya que siempre utilizo el foro solo para sacar información y nunca para colaborar con algo.....se trata del Fabuloso integrado ISD25xx..este fanastico dispositivo nos permite grabar y reproducir voz,sonidos etc..desde un PC,microfono u otros;...les contare de que se trata:
la serie del chip fabricado por Winbond tiene diferentes tiempos de duracion por ejemplo el ISD2560 tiene para 60s,el ISD2590 para 90s etc..el chip nos permite grabar 16 mensajes de 4s aprox cada uno ya que puedo grabar el primer mensaje en la direccion 0000,el segundo mensaje en la direccion 0001 etc...o simplemente grabar un solo disco o mensaje de 60,90,120segundos segun la referencia que compremos.....el resto de la información queda en el documento adjunto....espero les sirva, a mi me funciono perfecto........Saludos..


----------



## Vick (Sep 10, 2009)

Hay circuitos integrados especializados en dicha función si lo necesitas:

http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/VOICE+RECORDING

;-)


----------



## cypax (Sep 10, 2009)

me encontre esto en saint google.

me parece interesante y voy ha ver si consigo el ci y armarlo.

dejo el datasheet y el diagrama.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/I/S/D/2/ISD2590.shtml


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

La forma más básica sería usar una EPROM como la 27C256, un ADC, un contador BCD y una base de tiempos para grabar. Y lo mismo pero en vez de un ADC, un DAC para reproducir el sonido.

Es lo más básico que se me ocurre en este momento.


También hay integrados más simples como el que postearon más arriba que son echos para eso.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 11, 2009)

Eso que dice drix es extremadamente interesante, sin nos pudieras pasar un esquema
Aunque por aqui las mmorias son dificiles de encontrar


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

Las memorias las podés sacar de cartuchos en desuso de Atari, Sega (Mega Drive), Family (NES), etc. He visto varios que llevan EPROMs con ventana UV.
Sino las venden en las casas de electrónica, aunque no son baratas, yo nunca dejé de verlas en los catálogos, se siguen usando.

Ahora no tengo el eagle a mano, pero me lo bajo y dibujo el circuito de lo que dije, aunque es bastante simple y básico el funcionamiento.


----------



## alfredorossini (Sep 11, 2009)

AQUÍ hay un artículo que muestra distintas formas de usar el CI APR9600 en juguetes, contestador telefónico y controlado por PIC.
Alfredo Rossini


----------



## JD9 (Nov 14, 2009)

hola, se que el post es de hace ya casi 3 años :s pero no he logrado encontrar la solución al inconeniente que tengo y es que al grabar en el isd, la grabacion qeuda con un zumbido en el fondo, ya puse lo condensadores de 100 nanos en la entrad del microfono ( en realidad estoy conectando la salida de audio del PC al ISD para grabar) pero aun asi continua el zumbido, alguno de ustedes sabe como puedo corregir el problema? de antemano MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## minssss (Dic 10, 2009)

quisiera saber como manipular la informacion grabada en un isd1420 ya que en mi diseño necesito grabar 3 informaciones distintas y utilizarlas posteriormente, pienso usar un 16f877a y dicho integrado.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 11, 2009)

Mira este documento: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/270/499551_DS.pdf ?
Salu2.


----------



## minssss (Dic 11, 2009)

gracias, pero ya he leido varios datasheets y sigo sin saber donde se guardan los datos para asi poder manipularlos


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 11, 2009)

Ummmhh..... ese chip es como la grabadora de casetes: grabas y luego reproduces. No te deja manipular los registros grabados que hay en su interior. Si necesitas manipular registros de audio debes probar con otro tipo de chip o usar la tarjeta de sonido de la computadora. Salu2.


----------



## jhefren (Dic 11, 2009)

si se puede manipular o direccionar yo lo hice. para eso tiene  8 pines que permiten hacerlo y con un p16f84 es muy facil, como ese graba 20 segundos se puede direcionar segundo a segundo. tengo una tabla que cree para eso.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 11, 2009)

min555 necesitas aclarar que quieres decir con manipular.... Salu2.


----------



## minssss (Dic 15, 2009)

gracias por la pronta respuesta... necesito grabar un sonido y repetirlo de forma continua (ciclica) debo hacer eso tres veces, el proyecto es una pedalera que graba lo que tocas y lo reproduce, de esa forma tendras un instrumento de fondo aqui esta el ejemplohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU8anRAMwpk vean lo que hace en 1:35

no se si deba usar una memoria para grabar los tres sonidos... tendre que redireccionar los datos a la memoria del pic o a otra memoria aparte?


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 17, 2009)

Ahhhh. entonces creo que, como dijo jhfren, si se puede... PERO... el chip de sonido es para mensajes vocales... y tengo dudas que sea el mas adecuado para el registro de sonido musical como quieres... Salu2.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2009)

Si se puede... con ese chip y un PIC es muy facil hacer lo que necesitas.... pero solo puede reproducir un sonido a la vez... si necesitas reproducir 3 sonidos necesitarias 3 chips o usando un convertidor AD digitalizar los sonidos a una memoria externa....


----------



## minssss (Dic 22, 2009)

gracias por la pronta respuesta, suena mas logico con la memoria pero como haria para enviar las tres señales en una sola salida  no tengo mucha experiencia con las memorias


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 22, 2009)

Primero tienes que adquirir la señal digitalmente, despues solo recuperas los datos, los sumas algebraicamente y los envias al convertidor DAC para su reconversion a analogico....


----------



## minssss (Dic 27, 2009)

que memoria debo utilizar tomando en cuenta voy a grabar 12s luego lo convierto a digital y lo guardo, me refiero al espacio


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 27, 2009)

Depende de tu velocidad de muestreo y si estas aplicando compresion digital

Por ejemplo... muestreando a 44kHz y 8 bits tendras 44,000 muestras en un segundo. Multiplicadas por 12 segundos dan 528,000 bytes, multiplicadas por 8 bits te dan 4,224,000 Mbit, que es la memoria que tendrias que usar... obvio si muestreas a menor velocidad tendras menor cantidad de datos pero perderas fidelidad, y si aplicas algun mecanismo de compresion tambien reduciras la memoria requerida, pero necesitaras algun algoritmo matematico y tienes que pensar en si tu procesador lo puede ejecutar lo suficientemente rapido....


----------



## jamosil (Ene 7, 2010)

bueno lo primero soy aprendiz 
Estoy intentado hacer un circuito grabador y reproductor de voz, les suelen llamar loro.
y el caso es que lleva el chip isd2575p pero en la tienda me dijeron que era obsoleto que no se fabrica y  he estado buscando por internet y he encontrado este que es grabador y reproductor apr9600 se que graba 60 segundos pero no se si las caracteristicas son iguales que las del isd2575P haber si alguien me prodria decir algo y en España donde lo venderan, las tiendas que he visto son de mejico


----------



## armentatron (Ene 7, 2010)

pues en españa, no se amigo, jeje yo soy de mexico, pero yo le he visto en ebay,ese te llega a la puerta de tu casa. asi es los isd ya no se estan manejando de hecho estan muy escasos, los de la apr son ahorita los nuevos vinieron a "remplazar" a los isd. existen varios modelos del apr, ese el apr9600 es el mas "comun" y sencillo a mi punto de vista, para conocer mas sobre el yo te recomiendo ver su hoja de datos, de hecho el fabricante te la el diagrama electronico para que lo armes y te explica. tambien, creo no estoy seguro, que existen videos en youtube sobre como funiciona este integrado.


----------



## dagger (Ene 7, 2010)

aca te mando informacion que recolecte para hacer el grabador de voz que..dicho sea de paso aun no ytermine...
fijate el los tres archivos...el de aplicacion y uno de un 1420 que debe ser similar al que vos tenes y compara los pines
saludos


----------



## armentatron (Ene 7, 2010)

sip el isd1420 es de 20 seg el APR9600 es hasta 60 seg


----------



## jamosil (Ene 8, 2010)

gracias por la informacion es de utilidad, voy a versi al apr9600 se le puede poner el pic16f84a-04/p porque tengo un archivo para meter en el pic que me diriga el apr9600 y el apr9600 solo grabar y reproducir


----------



## eidtech (Ene 8, 2010)

Te recomiendo veas esta nota de aplicación de Atmel..

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc1456.pdf


----------



## minssss (Ene 10, 2010)

hola, pretendo grabar tres sets de 12s para luego hacer las operaciones, quisiera saber a cuanto espacio equivale los 120s de isd25120 o algun otro grabador para sacar el estimado de la memoria, el integrado isd25120 posee una salida analogica... por esa salida obtengo la señal de la grabacion analogica? gracias saludos


----------



## minssss (Ene 13, 2010)

Quisiera saber si la informacion grabada sale por el pin ANA OUT puesto que necesito guardar la informacion en una memoria, si sumo tres grabaciones (convertidas a digital) obtengo tres sonidos a la vez... eso creo  la otra pregunta seria despues de haberlas guardado las leo pero como la reproduzco  gracias saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 15, 2010)

minssss dijo:


> ... pretendo grabar tres sets de 12s ...


no entiendo... Salu2.


----------



## luispacheco (Mar 1, 2010)

He diseñado un sistema de reproducción automatica de mensajes mediante el conocido y casi obsoleto isd1420 ademas tambien he utilizado el isd2560 los dos con buen resultado. La calida del sonido es buena y me sirve para el proyecto que he realizado, desde una megafonia manda 3 mensajes(isd1420) y lo combina con una alarma de 1 min(isd2560). Hasta aqui todo bien, ahora me han pedido que realice unas funciones que no tenia pensado en el proyecto inicial que necesitarian o bien de temporizadores (por eje circuitos con 555)+ puertas logicas, o programar un pic.

Me dieron un curso sobre la programación del 16f84 e incluso me compre el libro de Enrique Palacion (Desarrollo de proyectos) pero aun asi no me defiendo muy bien en programación.  

Bien tengo 4 botones que activan la siguiente secuencias.

para botón 1 (mensaje 1 repetido 3 veces a intervalos de 1 minuto)

Botón 2 (sirena durante 1 minuto, mensaje 2 repetido 3 veces a intervalos de 1 minuto, sirena durante 1 minuto)

Botón 3 (sirena durante 1 minuto, mensaje 3 repetido 3 veces a intervalos de 1 minuto, sirena durante 1 minuto)

Botón 4 (suena la sirena como máximo 4 minutos).

Bien si alguien se le ocurre una idea que me la haga llegar, y si puedo resolver alguna duda pues aqui estamos. 

Un saludo,
Luis.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 1, 2010)

Que lenguaje de programacion para los PICs vas a usar ?. Si posteas el programa se te va ayudando. Salu2.


----------



## luispacheco (Mar 2, 2010)

Voy a utilizar leguaje c, cuando tenga algo decente para poder enseñar lo voy a postear.


----------



## luispacheco (Abr 29, 2010)

Al final lo he diseñado con temporizadores secuenciales, de todas manera gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 29, 2010)

Seria muy interesante que postearas esa solucion. Saludos


----------



## gemoram (Jul 28, 2010)

HOLA COMUNIDAD DE ESTE FORO !!!

Estoy utilizando un CI ISD1420 y quisiera saber como direccionar la memoria, ya que necesito grabar distintos sonidos a diferentes tiempo, eh leido y releido el datasheet del dispositivo pero no me queda claro como hacerlo.

Esta idea que me surgio fue gracias a que un tio X ,hizo su interfase con este chip y grabo algunas señales de audio , pero no explica de manera detallada como es que se graba en distintas direcciones de memoria de dicho dispositivo!

les dejo el link para que lo chequen!!

gracias!!!

http://todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/sonidorobot/Sonidos de Robot.htm

PD
cuando el proyecto quede por supuesto que lo voy a postear!!!!


----------



## carlper07 (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola gemoram chek este link.... te puede servir... cualquier cosa me avisas!!! ya que estoy empleando el mismo integrado

http://cybertesis.uach.cl/tesis/uach/2005/bmfcil864e/doc/bmfcil864e.pdf


----------



## aniki (Sep 24, 2010)

Olas amigos la verda yo ya he trabajado un poco con esos ISD , especialmente con ISD4003 o 05,, para ello tube q trabar con el protocolo SPI, del micro, creo q el PIC16F84A, no tiene esa aplicacion, por lo q yo utilice el PIC16F877, O 873A tambien sirve,, para poder enviarles las ordenes de Grabar, stop , PLay


----------



## Gudilbert (Sep 26, 2010)

hola a todos. espero me puedan ayudar con un problema que tengo del isd1420p

resulta que ya que lo armé el sonido es muy muy pequeño. en unas bocinas convencionales hay que exigirles todo lo que dan para que apenas y se oiga, cuando ya armé el mismo proyecto 5 veces y esos 5 proyectos funcionan de maravilla tal cual los conecté de la misma manera


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 27, 2010)

Necesitariamos ver tu diagrama para saber que puede estar pasando... de entrada a que le llamas bocinas convencionales?

pero la pregunta mas simple es... has pensado en poner un amplificador?


----------



## Gudilbert (Sep 27, 2010)

mmm... ponerte la imagen no sé si pueda porque es una idea muy original y estoy en proceso legal. pero tú te darás cuenta de qué se trata con esto que te diré:

un cny70, al detectar algo, manda high (mediante una adaptación de opamps, schmitt triggers y negadores entre otras cosas) a la entrada PLAYE (pin 24) y se reproduce el mensaje guardado. el circuito del isd1420 está exactamente como en su datasheet, circuito propuesto para que funcione correctamente.

ah, y el amplificador pues... la datasheet especifica que ya trae amplificación interna. lo he conectado a un amplo de guitarra de 60W y suena de pelos la voz. en fín, quisiera saber si el isd está defectuoso o hay algo qué hacer para solucionarlo


----------



## OmA (Dic 21, 2010)

Ahora ya tengo mi grabador de voz pero quiero hacer la reproduccion automatica cada 3 horas
use el 558 para temporizar las horas y funciona las cuestion es que a las 3 horas me activa el circuito y no para de reproducirse hasta que sean de nuevo tre horas que puedo utilizar para reproducirlo automaticamnte una solavez

Y se reproduzca cada tres horas pero solo quiero escuchar el mensaje una sola vez


----------



## Pepemen (Dic 29, 2010)

Yo sólo puedo aportar, y leyendo un poco, que el isd aparte de obsoleto lo andan revendiendo a 2500 pesos, acá en México y sssss si duele dejar esta cantidad de lana, es por eso que el APR es bueno en estos tiempos por el costo tan bajo. Bueno, ahí están ya los datasheet proporcionados por los buenos compañeros y ps si no está demás aquí te dejo la familia de los ISD que no es de gran utilidad ya pero el conocimiento nunca es suficiente:

ISD2560 --> graba hasta 60s
ISD2575 --> graba hasta 75s
ISD2590 y ya te imaginarás

aporten si toy equivocado...


----------



## OmA (Ene 7, 2011)

necesito ayuda ya que estoy realizando un proyecto accerca de una grabadora de voz la cual quiero que se reproduzca cada 3 horas tengo el ciruito grabador de voz me falta la parte de temporizacion necesito opiniones e intentado con el 558 el cual me surge el problema de que nada mas quiero qe se reproduzca una sola vez y me lo reproduce continuamente hasta que se cumplen las otras 3 horas para de reproducirse que puedo hacer en este caso se lo agradeceria demasiado espero una respuesta pronta para este problema gracias


----------



## OmA (Ene 10, 2011)

hola
necesito realizar un grabador de voz que se reproduzca cada tres horas automaticamente si hay alguien que me pueda dar ideas lo agradeceria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

¿ Cuanto tiempo de grabación necesitarías ?

Lo de las 3 horas se manejaría con un timer.

Saludos !


----------



## OmA (Ene 25, 2011)

si quiero que lagrabacion se active cada 3 horas ¿tengo que usara dos timers no? ya que unp seria para temporizar el tiempo de grabacion y el otro seria para que me active la grabadora cada 3 horas pero que timers puedo usar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Los timers , o los comprás ya hechos :



 

 http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...+doble&um=1&hl=es&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1

O lo hacés vos :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-temporizador-largo-doble-18266/

basado en el *CD4541*

¿ Y con que vas a grabar ?

Saludos !


----------



## betodraco (Mar 8, 2011)

los grabadores  de aplus de la serie aprxx son muy buenos eh probado 3 de ellos y me han funcionado de pelos, apr9301, apr6008


----------



## eduar781 (Jul 5, 2011)

Buenas, amigo quien me puede ayudar, quiero hacer una grabadora y reproductora de audio, ya hice una usando un isd1420 y me parecio muy buena, pero quiero algo que me permita grabar un poco mas de audio y que no sea tan costosa, ya que aqui en venezuela me costo un promedio de 25 dolares. Aun no se el costo de las memorias pero estaba pensando en usar una eprom y un converdidor de analogico a digital pero no se si funcione, quien tiene una idea?


----------



## joanillo (Ago 9, 2011)

Está claro que una solución es para poner sonido en los proyectos es el chip ISD25XXX... ahora bien una pregunta: estoy rodeado de niños (2 hijos y sobrinos) y muchos juguetes (de la China, claro) emiten sonidos:ambulancias, coche de bomberos, etc. Los desmonto y siempre me encuentro con el chip principal sellado con pasta negra, encapsulado e inaccesible. Es un chip pequeño, SMD, no sé si es un microcontrolador, y claro, el sonido también está codificado ahí dentro. ¿De qué se trata? seguro que no son estos chips ISD25XXX. ¿Estarían accesibles a los hobbyistas? ¿Cómo se programan?


----------



## luistovar89 (Sep 15, 2011)

saludos amigos, lógicamente soy nuevo en este foro, y me interesa un poco la electronica, pero tengo muy poco conocimiento en ella.... les cuento;

quiero hacer una caja musical, donde toque solo una cancion completa al abrirla... pero no se por donde empezar, que necesito ni nada... solo tengo la idea de donde ira ese reproductor, pero hasta ahi... me gustaría que fuera asi tipo caja musical pero que al presionar un boton, reproduzca la musica o en este caso la cancion... nose si se pueda hacer con un grabador de sonido con salida a una cornetita pero me he de imaginar que la calidad no sera muy buena... nose... denme ideas y soluciones...  de antemano, muchas gracias... y disculpen si este tema esta abierto o en una sala equivocada... 

saludos.!


----------



## zopilote (Sep 16, 2011)

Puedes indicar si solo es para una sola caja o piensas implementar varias, por que para una sola lo mejor es comprarse una targeta de felicitacion musical y sacar el circuito de allí, y si lo quieres hacer en cantidad tendras que pedirla al exterior.
http://www.agcsound.com/sound-modules.htm
http://vtk.com.hk/car_module_2171.html


----------



## luistovar89 (Sep 16, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Puedes indicar si solo es para una sola caja o piensas implementar varias, por que para una sola lo mejor es comprarse una targeta de felicitacion musical y sacar el circuito de allí, y si lo quieres hacer en cantidad tendras que pedirla al exterior.
> http://www.agcsound.com/sound-modules.htm
> http://vtk.com.hk/car_module_2171.html




yo quiero hacer una sola, pero tener conocimiento para hacer otra después... eso estaba pensando, pero como se le cambiaría la música? lo que quiero es una canción en especifico...


----------



## zopilote (Sep 16, 2011)

Tendrias que haber mencionado que querias una musica en especial y que solo era una sola pieza. Lo más facil es encontrar un módulo o kit con integrados que graban y reproducen audio. Son de la serie ISD (winbond) ya sea ISD1730PY, ISD2548P ó ISD4002-120PY todos de la misma familia, con diferentes tiempos de grabacion. Más bien tendras nesesaria mente pedir el kit o el integrado (yo tuve que hacerlo).


----------



## luistovar89 (Sep 16, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Tendrias que haber mencionado que querias una musica en especial y que solo era una sola pieza. Lo más facil es encontrar un módulo o kit con integrados que graban y reproducen audio. Son de la serie ISD (winbond) ya sea ISD1730PY, ISD2548P ó ISD4002-120PY todos de la misma familia, con diferentes tiempos de grabacion. Más bien tendras nesesaria mente pedir el kit o el integrado (yo tuve que hacerlo).




bueno, mi idea era armarlo y asi conocer mas... pero aqui en venezuela no se donde encontrar esos kit o modulos... por eso no he pensado en comprarlos... esta medio dificil la cosa, no? 




			
				Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigo, bien, bueno para desarrollar lo que necesitas puede haber varios caminos, uno de ellos consiste en:
> Necesitas un oscilador al cual mediante una señal analoga puedas variar su fcia. Con ayuda de   un demultiplexador puedes armar la secuencia de notas. Para realizar esto requiere conocimientos claros en electronica.



como digo, conocimientos ni claros, ni oscuros... desconosco completamente de la electronica como tal, pero me gustaria aprender haciendo lo que tengo en mente...


----------



## zopilote (Sep 17, 2011)

Uno de los primeros Integrados para grabar eran los  ISD1420. Pero como ya estan descontinuadas, se  a dejado esa brecha para otros integrados que realizan lo que el isd1420 con pocos componente, como el APR9600 o el HK828, siendo el más popular el ISD1932, que es que encontraras el kit en tiendas como Roboshop, mindkits y desde luego SparKfun.


----------



## yupiwankanavis (Oct 8, 2011)

ok. mr. dosmetros, pero no puedo simularlo en el isis por no encontrarlo en su banco de datos y tratar de crearlo me es muy dificil ya que soy menos que principiante...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2011)

yupiwankanavis dijo:


> ok. mr. dosmetros, pero no puedo simularlo en el isis por no encontrarlo en su banco de datos y tratar de crearlo me es muy dificil ya que soy menos que principiante...


 

Ok , pero también se puede simular *en la realidad de un protoboard*  , o van a simular el sexo con lápiz y papel  ???


----------



## yupiwankanavis (Oct 10, 2011)

jajajaj....asi lo hare, gracias de todos modos, una vez realizado en protoboard lo subire a youtube la parte electronica y despues completo....


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 8, 2012)

hola primero perdon por revivir el tema pero me interesa saber mas del esquema que mostro 
SIMACS . o talvez alguien me puede ayudar ... lo que quiero es utilizarlo en un automovil que una voz avise que alguna puerta esta mal cerrada, o advertencia de ponerse los cinturones de seguridad..
si alguien me pudiera ayudar en este proyecto se lo agradeceria, y conocimientos de programacion tengo poco  
gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2012)

pues habida cuenta de lo que cuesta un raspberry Pi o semejantes yo me dejaba los circuitos específicos


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 21, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta scooter pero creo que el raspberry Pi es mas avanzado con salidas de video, usb y todo eso lo que yo necesito es algo mas sencillo solo para voz  ya que me salen mas baratos fabricarlos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 21, 2012)

busca en internet un pdf* que se llama *CD-0277*


----------



## johenrod (Feb 19, 2014)

DA_VINCI dijo:


> No se si he llegado tarde al tema pero de todas formas quiero hacer un aporte ya que siempre utilizo el foro solo para sacar información y nunca para colaborar con algo......



saludos, apenas luego de tanto tiempo  veo este tema, podria preguntarte  un poco mas sobre el  direccionamiento, por que no utilizar las primeras A0-A4, gracias


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola a todos  tengo un problema cuando manejo el APR9600 con micro controlador, por ejemplo el pic16f877a.
Tengo mi APR9600 conectado como dice la imagen #1 y cuando pongo el APR en estado de Play y activo el disparador de cualquier mensaje (asiendo un puente a tierra manualmente) el mensaje se escucha fuerte y claro y cuando está en estado Rec graba sin problemas. 
Pero cuando manejo el  APR 9600 atabes  de un micro controlado el mensaje  X  seleccionado suena bajo y con una interferencia que casi no se oye el mensaje.
Subí  circuito que uso en este momento  que cuenta con transistores en corte y saturación para hacer las veces de un interceptor 
Cuando recibe el transistor el pulso positivo pone el transistor en saturación  y  completa el circuito para activar el disparado del APR y se escucha el mensaje  x siempre y cuando el APR este en estado play , cosa que ya contemple.
Como aun no soy muy bueno calculando resistencias para  colocar un transistor en corte y saturación, ubique el rango con un potenciómetro.
Pensado que esto era el problema (un cálculo exacto) remplace los transistores por el IC CD4600 que es un especie de un interruptor digital un poco más fácil de usar, pero el resultado fue el mismo, cuando activo el pulso del micro que cierra el interruptor suena bajo y feo.

Que puede ser lo que está haciendo que cuando activo el apr9600 con el micro se escuche bajo y feo,  y cuando  puenteo a tierra el  terminal (pin) manualmente se escucha   bien
R1= 10k, R2= 1k ,R3= 10 oh
Conexión del circuito que activa el disparador


Figura 1

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 16, 2014)

No veo por qué quieras usar un transistor para controlar al APR, si lo puedes controlar directamente.
Aparte, de la forma como lo estás haciendo con el transistor no es correcta.
Estás dejando el colector abierto, ahí es donde te hace falta una resistencia hacia VDD (Pull-up)
Debes poner una sola resistencia en serie con la base y quitar las dos que tienes hacia VSS.
La salida del PIC te puede dar los dos estados lógicos para conmutar al transistor sin necesidad de poner esas pull-down.
Los cálculos para la resistencia de base están por la web o también buscando aquí en el Foro.

Sin embargo, como te menciono, lo puedes controlar directamente si el APR9600 lo usas con el mismo voltaje con el que estás alimentando al PIC.


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola D@rkbytes gracias por la información, voy a proceder hacer la conexión directa al pic puesto que los dos componentes (pic y APR)  están a una misma fuente.
Pero tengo una duda al respecto, los terminales de mensaje del apr  cuando están en reposo su esta es alto 5v y si conecto el terminal directo a la patilla del pic deberé programar que la patilla del pic este en estado alto (5 v) para que no se active el disparador.
Esto así no afecta al Apr que ambos terminarles con valor alto (5v) estén conectado directamente ?.
Disculpa si la pregunta es muy básica.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 16, 2014)

Lee la hoja de datos, si esos pines son entrada posiblemente tengan una resistencia pull-up interna y por eso es que mantienen un estado alto.


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok estoy en las pruebas. Le comento como me fue cuando termine.


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola D@rkbytes un poco tarde pero me quede sin internet. Realice la prueba como  me dijo, coloque el pin del APR directo al pin del PIC 16f877A (en especifico al puerto A. terminal A0).
Pero el resultado sigue siendo el mismo (cuando activo el mensaje se oye bajo y con interferencia).
la programación del pic mantiene el pulso alto en el pin A0 y cuando quiero ejecutar el mensaje solo pongo el pin en bajo y en efecto funciona el mensaje se oye pero bajo.
Le agradezco  todo su tiempo invertido en este detalle, si tiene algún otra idea mas para poder solucionar este punto estaré agradecido.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 21, 2014)

A ciencia cierta no sé porqué esté pasando eso, pero...
¿Tienes configurado el PIC para que esté trabajando en modo digital?
Recuerda que en el 16F877A el puerto A tiene conversores ADC (RA0 = AN0)

No sé en que lenguaje de programación estás escribiendo el programa, y no todos los entornos habilitan el modo digital por defecto.

Verifica eso y nos comentas.


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola D@rkbytes, yo tengo la programación  en ccs  compiler y creo tener los pines en modo digital con la sentencia 
void main()
{
   setup_adc_ports(NO_ANALOGS);
   setup_adc(ADC_OFF);
......
}

Como lo que deseo es poner el A0 del Pic en bajo, yo creé esta función *Desactiva_Type* que revise un numero x en este caso 1 y deja en estado bajo el pin.
Luego espero 1 segundo y pongo en alto el pin nuevamente  con otra función creada por mi *Activa_Type*

Como en este caso lo que quiero es reproducir, tengo el APR en estado Play  con la función Estado_Play_9600().

Si ve algo raro en estas funciones que son las que uso para activar el funcionamiento del APR, le agradezco que me indique, porque  yo no veo nada malo por el momento.

Un  aporte más, el puerto lo configuré de esta forma.


```
#Byte Puerto_a = 0x85
#Byte Prota    = 0X05


Void Desactiva_Type(Int Pln_Type)
{
          If(Pln_Type ==1)
         {
         bit_Clear(PROTa,0);
         }
          If(Pln_Type ==2)
         {
         bit_Clear(PROTa,1);
         }
          If(Pln_Type ==3)
         {
         bit_Clear(PROTa,2);
         }
          If(Pln_Type ==4)
         {
         bit_Clear(PROTa,3);
         }
          If(Pln_Type ==5)
         {
         bit_Clear(PROTb,1);
         }
}

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Void Activa_Type(Int Pln_Type)
{
         If(Pln_Type == 1)
         {
          bit_set(PROTa,0);
         }
         if(Pln_Type == 2)
         {
          bit_set(PROTa,1);
         }
         if(Pln_Type == 3)
         {
          bit_set(PROTa,2);
         }
         if(Pln_Type == 4)
         {
          bit_set(PROTa,3);
         }
         if(Pln_Type == 5)
         {
          bit_set(PROTb,1);
         }
}
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Void Estado_Play_9600()
{
 bit_Clear(PROTd,0);
 bit_set(PROTd,1);
}
```


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2014)

La forma como lo estás haciendo con BIT_CLEAR(X,X) y BIT_SET(X,X) es más complicada.
Es mejor que utilices las instrucciones comunes OUTPUT_HIGH(PIN_XX) y OUTPUT_LOW(PIN_XX)

El PICC Compiler establece por defecto el registro ADCON1 = 0b00000111
Así que por el lado del modo digital  I/O va todo bien aunque lo tengas declarado en SETUP_ADC_PORTS()

Aquí te dejo un ejemplo (no comentado por su simple comprensión) sobre lo que te estoy mencionando.
Nunca he trabajado con ese chip, pero viendo la hoja de datos así es como debe funcionar.

Suerte.


----------



## nelsonr (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola estos días estuve estudiando el caso y creo  haber dado con el problema aun no lo e podido corroborar (En eso estoy trabajando)  pero si les puedo decir que el problema al parecer esta en algún cable
porque  moví ciertos cables y reconecte varios  mas y ahora si esta  funcionando bien.
ahora estoy en el proceso de poder emular el error para saber cual me jugo la mala pasada, cuando sepa cual fue les diré que provoco este problema.
gracias a todos por su tiempo, seguiré investigando.


----------



## djstigma (Dic 26, 2014)

hola colegas, me gustaria saber si alguien sigue con este tema ?
quiero hacer algo muy parecido controlando un isd2560 con un pic16f628a
en la imagen lo hacen con un pic16f84 que tengo entendido es lo mismo que el anterior mensionado. la idea es grabar 5 mensajes aproximadamente aun nose bien cuantos
lo que me interesa es poder reproducirlos por separado, osea si el pin a05 pasa a 1 que active un mensaje especifico.
me gustaria si es posible un ejemplo sobre estos mismos componentes o algo que me ayude 
a crear el codigo en pic ccompiler que es lo que mas o menos se usar
dejo lo que encontre ya que es muy poca la info que hay disponible. gracias


----------

